# P2 SL acceleration



## Cobo (Apr 2, 2010)

Just picked up a barely used 2008 P2 SL! The Cervelo is my first TT bike, and I'm very much looking forward to that aero position. 

I did a quick seat and handlebar adjustment and took it out for 20 miles yesterday. I definitely need some further adjustments (neck and shoulders were getting sore toward the end of the ride), but otherwise the bike seems to be a good fit.

I've ridden my Klein Quantum road bike since 1998, and used it triathlons for the last 6 years. One curiosity about the P2 SL: despite being 11-12 years younger than my Klein Quantum Race, the P2 SL doesn't seem nearly as responsive / willing to accelerate. Don't get me wrong, I can go at a good clip on the Cervelo, and the I'm sure the more aero position will pay off in my triathlons this season, but it doesn't leap forward like a scalded ape like the Klein does when I put the hammer down.

This P2 SL has maybe 500 miles on it, came with a Gossamer crank, some nice tubular Mavic Cosmos Carbone wheels, etc. It's in absolutely pristine condition.

My old Klein has around 10k miles on it, with vintage Ultegra crankset (replaced a couple of seasons ago) and clincher ISO Matrix 3 wheels. 

Anybody else have a similar experience? Is it just the difference in frames? Is it worth replacing the Gossamer crankset with something better?


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

Cobo said:


> Just picked up a barely used 2008 P2 SL! The Cervelo is my first TT bike, and I'm very much looking forward to that aero position.
> 
> I did a quick seat and handlebar adjustment and took it out for 20 miles yesterday. I definitely need some further adjustments (neck and shoulders were getting sore toward the end of the ride), but otherwise the bike seems to be a good fit.
> 
> ...



The Gossamer crank is worth replacing from a weight standpoint since it is on the heavier side, but don't expect to feel a big difference in acceleration. The best place to improve acceleration on a bike is at the wheel. Lighter, stiffer wheels will make a noticable difference and make your Cervelo feel snappier. TT / Tri bikes in gereal are designed for the smooth application of steady power. Road bikes are designed more for quicker accelerations in sprints and on climbs. What you may be feeling is just the difference between two styles of bikes.


----------

